
Ask HN: Why snapchat clones did not launch or take off or succeed? - garupgarup
$SNAP had a huge IPO yesterday. Tbh,app is dramatically simple to create and equally simple to use.<p>I am really curious to understand why someone did not clone snapchat?<p>If someone did, why it did not succeed like flappy bird clones?
======
colept
Because the parents of kids using Snapchat do not use snapchat - and therefore
there's no reason to flee.

